# viper alarm remote start problem



## iiinycboi

Hi everyone, i have a viper alarm that i seem to have trouble with.

everything works fine in the summer or warm weather. the only problem i have is when its cold or winter. The remote starter will take about 4-5 tries to start. It will crank die crank die crank die then finally stay on. I've noticed that if i leave the heat off the night before so when i auto start the heat doesnt come on the remote start will turn on easiler maybe 2-3 tries. 

is it the battery problem? 

also the other problem is when i drive to a parking spot and i want to run into the store without shutting off the car. I will press AUX twice and the car is suppose to stay on without the key. the car will drop below idle and die sometimes or will drop below idle car shuts off and then jump back up and back on.

do you guys think these problems can be due to installation problems? my car used to idle at 900 rpm but after the install it idles below 600rpm and the car rumbles alot. 

thanks for any help or advice!


----------



## jaggerwild

iiinycboi said:


> Hi everyone, i have a viper alarm that i seem to have trouble with.
> 
> everything works fine in the summer or warm weather. the only problem i have is when its cold or winter. The remote starter will take about 4-5 tries to start. It will crank die crank die crank die then finally stay on. I've noticed that if i leave the heat off the night before so when i auto start the heat doesnt come on the remote start will turn on easiler maybe 2-3 tries.
> 
> is it the battery problem?
> 
> also the other problem is when i drive to a parking spot and i want to run into the store without shutting off the car. I will press AUX twice and the car is suppose to stay on without the key. the car will drop below idle and die sometimes or will drop below idle car shuts off and then jump back up and back on.
> 
> do you guys think these problems can be due to installation problems? my car used to idle at 900 rpm but after the install it idles below 600rpm and the car rumbles alot.
> 
> thanks for any help or advice!


 Hard to tell you give me no information on your car, the remote start has nothing to do with the idle or for that matter even the hard start in the winter time. If you have to crank it more by key or something like that then i would agree it sounds like a battery or an starter going dead on you. I'm not trying to be smart here but not knowing all information I really can't point you to a fix.................... From what you have said I would think it is a car issue as starters go bad, so does the cars battery(auto zone will test the battery for free). But it could be something as simple as a tune up, like new plugs and wires, fuel filter, O2 sensor, ETC..............


----------



## lcurle

Look on your battery and see what the CCA (Cold Cranking Amps) are, they should be around 800-1000 to be worth while. If they are below that and it gets too cold, the vehicle will have a hard time starting. If you turn the heater off, and it starts in less tries, that means it is drawing less power from the start and can put more juice towards the cranking instead of the heater blower.


----------



## iiinycboi

jaggerwild said:


> Hard to tell you give me no information on your car, the remote start has nothing to do with the idle or for that matter even the hard start in the winter time. If you have to crank it more by key or something like that then i would agree it sounds like a battery or an starter going dead on you. I'm not trying to be smart here but not knowing all information I really can't point you to a fix.................... From what you have said I would think it is a car issue as starters go bad, so does the cars battery(auto zone will test the battery for free). But it could be something as simple as a tune up, like new plugs and wires, fuel filter, O2 sensor, ETC..............


Hi, as far as i can tell the car works fine like it suppose to when i use the key to manually start. It takes one try to crank and start. 

i have a 2005 scion tc manual 55k miles on it. Everything is fine except when i use the remote start. And it only happens during the winter with the heat left on. I tested it without the heat on and the car starts fine with the remote start. (with heat on and manual key start it will start)

the CCA is 850


----------



## lcurle

soooo its the accessory wire for the blower motor that is screwing ya up. 
Here are the ignition wire codes:
12 VOLT CONSTANT RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER BLACK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 1 BLUE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
*ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 GRAY (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS * 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE BLACK (-) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 

the wire above that is bold italics and underlined should be attached to the orange wire on teh remote starter. double check that.


----------

